# Jack's Knucklehead Plans Feedback Wanted



## Draw-Tech (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi All
  I am reaching out to anyone who has downloaded my Knucklehead plans, I hope to sell some of my other plans, at a low price, to try and earn a few extra dollars, to supplement my S.S. I would like to get some feedback, positive or negative. I am not asking anything for the Knucklehead Plans, as they are free. If you saw these plans for sale would you pay $20.00 or less for them?
  I have a lot of plans in metal & wood.
  Again any feedback would be appreciated. 
If anyone has an idea for something special, Drop me a PM I'll see what I can do.
  Jack
  Draw-Tech
[email protected]


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 9, 2015)

Draw-Tech said:


> Hi All
> . If you saw these plans for sale would you pay $20.00 or less for them?
> 
> Again any feedback would be approached.
> ...


 
I would they are great , when my health permit it
I was going to build it   Thm:Thm:


----------



## toolznthings (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi,
I would gladly pay for the quality you put in your plans. Looking for much simpler projects if you have other projects you created.

Thanks !
Brian


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes I would be happy to pay $20 for the plans.

I have not built the engine yet but did find the plans very informative and clear, Quite easy to read.

Considering the time and effort you have put in to the plans not to mention the engine I think it would be only fair to be compensated some how


----------



## chrisinestes (Jan 9, 2015)

Draw-Tech said:


> Hi All
> I am reaching out to anyone who has downloaded my Knucklehead plans, I hope to sell some of my other plans, at a low price, to try and earn a few extra dollars, to supplement my S.S. I would like to get some feedback, positive or negative. I am not asking anything for the Knucklehead Plans, as they are free. If you saw these plans for sale would you pay $20.00 or less for them?
> I have a lot of plans in metal & wood.
> Again any feedback would be approached.
> ...


 
While I haven't seen the Knucklehead plans, $20 doesn't sound bad at all. Where do we go to see the plans sets you have?

Chris


----------



## /// (Jan 9, 2015)

Chris, the plans (for the Knucklehead atleast) are here:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/draw-tech-297.html

Jack, I'll echo what others have already said regarding the quality and the price.
If there was a plan set for a subject that interested me (that is not a criticism) I would not hesitate.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jan 10, 2015)

I have to ask if an engine has been built from these plans? I didn't look at them when they were first posted, so out of curiosity I browsed a few parts. I saw issues that might not be real problems if you know what to change. For instance, there are what would be oil return holes behind each of the three rings in the piston, however none of the rings are oil scraper rings. More troubling, compression would just leak out these holes into the crankcase in the top ring groove. In general many radius dimensions where I would use diameter, but that's trivial. I think plans should be proven prior to sale, but that doesn't guarantee anything either, as I've modeled a a few purchased plans in CAD and found problems. I don't want to sound critical, but there are some issues that need attention.

Greg


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Dieselpilot
This is why I started this thread, and like this site so much, We have so many people, that have such a wide range of experience, and expertise, I will be adding any changes to the download site.  KEEP SENDING FEEDBACK, as in all models, R & D is required. Plus everything in life is not easy.
Thanks
Jack


----------



## johnnyo (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Jack
I got around to looking at the plans and must say you put quite an effort into them right down to the parts list with sourcing info. I am a machinist with a limited cad background. I use DraftSight myself and still learning It. The first thing I noticed was a lot of radial Dim. As stated but I think some of the dimensional clutter could be reduced for clarity. I overload my drawings at times and it just helps lead to mistakes. The carb float and rocker arm design are note worthy from a fabrication viewpoint. I can't see rolling such a small tube round and soldering it up with the bracket unless I try it in a spring wound fashion then cut and bend to shape. Sounds like jewelry making. Will it float in gas or is a different material required? I Believe the rocker arm assembly would be better off turned as spool and machined in dividing head or made three piece and fixture soldered Kozo style. He has a great set of books out on model locomotive machining. A lot of fabrication advice and skill sets to learn from, would help with designing you're parts and keeping them as simple to fabricate as poss. I Just think drilling pin locations in mirror image fashion to line up with each other is a P.I.T.A. Turn small boss fit on end sand solder in proper position. Not a lot to pick apart here, just a larg undertaking like similar models with a good bit of time involved. I think it's a great project for retirees with free time. I'm Waiting myself till then so I don't find myself finally coming out of the shop with it finished and asking the wife how the kids did growing up. Great work, look forward to building and hearing it run! Definitely worth more then $20 bucks.
Thanks again
Johnny O


----------



## johnnyo (Jan 10, 2015)

Jack
I forgot to mention the style gear oil pump you designed. How is it fabricated with all the radius profiles. It looks good on paper but for the average tooled laymen I couldn't pull it off easily in my garage. Off the shelf gears machined as needed would be easier and never seen either. Could you give us a little background on how you put all this material together for you're Knucklehead drawing? It would be interesting to here, torn down engine ect.....
Thanks
Johnny O


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Johnnyo

I would fill the brass tubing with soft solder to support the tube from collapsing while formed to a ring, once rolled reheat and remove solder and rebut. As for the oil pump gears I plan to use a 1/8" radius cutter on the outside edges, piece turned from drill rod. You would need a index head or a rotary table, with chuck to deal with it. Gears may work, but may not get the flow. On the rockers maybe a key way cut into shaft and matching in rocker, then soldered? This is not a simple machine job, and requires a moderate supply of tooling. I will try and address all your concerns, and post any changes.
Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## Naiveambition (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been trying to veiw these plans, and everyone I do, they come up blank pages.  Was wondering if anyone else is having these issues. 

I just bought a new computer so I'm not sure if all needed programs are their.

Only viewable files were the videos for cad.  PDFs blank, as well as others. 

Not very computer literate, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Naiveambition

Make sure that you have downloaded the latest version of winzip, and adobe reader. To view dwf files go to autodesk.com and download the dwf viewer.

Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## wwww_ww (Jan 23, 2015)

I would gladly pay for the quality you put in your plans.


----------



## Carbuilder (Mar 5, 2015)

Absolutely amazing plans, easily worth $20 or more. Some of the parts seem very complex to make. Until yourself or someone else has made one, maybe the issues won't be known.


----------



## jerrylk (Apr 2, 2015)

jACK, i THINK YOUR PLANS ARE WELL WORTH THE MONEY. OOPS I have downloaded the Knucklehead plans and I am really thinking about building it but I dont have a source for material like when I was working and spent a lot of time scrounging.If I get anywhere with it I will keep you posted. Did you design it with the intention of it running?   Jerry


----------



## Draw-Tech (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi jerrylk

I do plan to build and run, if I ever get any time for my own projects. I did purchase a 3d printer , and plan to print the model in ABS plastic first. This may simplify the build on some of the parts, that may be difficult for the amateur machinist. Try your local scrap yard, most will sell metal at a little more than scrap value. Feedback is the best way to solve problems!

Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## ozzie46 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jack, I have been gathering material and scrutinizing the plans for a future build and on the "cam box front view" sheet the hole for the cam shaft, the crankshaft and the hole immediately to the right of the crankshaft hole don't have dimensions for their diameter. The other 2 large holes have their diameter dimensioned at .500 dia.

Just an oversight I'm sure.

  Ron


----------



## Draw-Tech (Apr 10, 2015)

ozzie46 said:


> Jack, I have been gathering material and scrutinizing the plans for a future build and on the "cam box front view" sheet the hole for the cam shaft, the crankshaft and the hole immediately to the right of the crankshaft hole don't have dimensions for their diameter. The other 2 large holes have their diameter dimensioned at .500 dia.
> 
> Just an oversight I'm sure.
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron
Dims you asked for attached. FYI if you download the dwf viewer from autodesk.com you can view the cam box dwf  file, and take measurements within the program. Trick use the right click to access most all of the commands you will need. right click on the cam box and choose hide others will keep only the part you want to measure. You can find this file in the gearbox zip file. All assemblies have a dwf file in the zip file Hope this helps.
Jack
Draw-Tech 

View attachment Cam_Box_Front_View.pdf


----------



## ozzie46 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for the update Jack.

 Ron


----------



## driller1432 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Jack
First off thanks for the free plans, way cool for you to share plans for free.i liked them so much I have started making the engine. So far so good I have done cylinders except for finish honing of cylinder bore crank is also complete working on outer rod now.
Attached a couple of photos
Thanks again I am really enjoying the project
SteveView attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1436326638.774809.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1436326657.391349.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1436326672.475654.jpg


----------



## Naiveambition (Jul 8, 2015)

I've also downloaded the plans, and would love to see a build log on this motor

Hint hint


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jul 9, 2015)

driller1432 said:


> Hi Jack
> First off thanks for the free plans, way cool for you to share plans for free.i liked them so much I have started making the engine. So far so good I have done cylinders except for finish honing of cylinder bore crank is also complete working on outer rod now.
> Attached a couple of photos
> Thanks again I am really enjoying the project
> ...


Hi Driller
You are welcome, I'm jealous, as I had to stop on all my fun to earn some money for them. I also have aquired a 3d printer, and learning to print precision parts, to print my engine in ABS plastic. the work that I see looks top notch work. (Awesome) When winter comes I hope to start again. I have so many projects. Sample of Crank Print.
Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## driller1432 (Jul 9, 2015)

Jack
Thanks Jack I didn't answer the question you were asking, I would certainly would have payed for plans 20 bucks would be a bargain price! I like that the materials list and part numbers and sources for parts are included
Steve


----------



## driller1432 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jack
I do not see the valve guide details or the valve spring retainers, I'm sure I can fiqure them out but I thought I should mention it to you. I have started machining on heads and having a blast.
Thanks Steve


----------



## Draw-Tech (Jul 22, 2015)

driller1432 said:


> Jack
> I do not see the valve guide details or the valve spring retainers, I'm sure I can fiqure them out but I thought I should mention it to you. I have started machining on heads and having a blast.
> Thanks Steve


Hi Driller
Thought they were there. ???
Anyway here they are. Can't wait to see it, keep having fun.
Jack
Draw-Tech 






View attachment Valve_Guide_Spring_Retainers.pdf


----------



## driller1432 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you Jack


----------



## driller1432 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey Jack
Minor mistake on plans, the cylinder to  crankcase mounting studs on plans call for 10-24 but the parts list calls out 8-32 which is what they should be. I had already drilled and tapped crankcase for the 10-24 before I noticed the error so I will make studs with  both threads. Everything else is just awesome thanks


----------

